# Non-resident expat in Portugal - abnormal tax



## mlezan (Dec 7, 2018)

Hello!
I've got a situation that I'd like to clear. In 2016 I worked for several months in Portugal on the basis of recibos verdes. I was a non-resident. I earned 3.400 eur. I submitted my IRS tax declaration (overdue) and the guy assisting me in the tax office said the tax is 0.00 eur but I will have to pay a small fee. So last week I got a letter saying I have to pay 50 eur fee - that's fine. But then I got anothet letter saying I have to pay 800 euros tax. I e-mailed the tax office because the tax - free treshold is 8500 euros. They told me that since I am a non-resident there's a tax of 25%. Is this true? Can anybody confirm it? Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

mlezan said:


> ... the tax - free treshold is 8500 euros. ...


What makes you think that? AFAIK, there is no tax free allowance for non-residents.



mlezan said:


> ... They told me that since I am a non-resident there's a tax of 25%. Is this true? Can anybody confirm it? ...


25% is the current rate for withholding tax for non-residents, 2016 might be the same. Any Portuguese tax paid can usually be offset against your tax liability on this income wherever you are tax-resident.


----------



## mlezan (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you for your reply! 🙂


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

From pwc.com. Non-residents are taxed at a flat rate of 25% on their taxable remuneration in 2018.


----------

